# Friction Sway Control



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Outbackers,

Has anyone switched from a friction sway control system to a Reese Dual Cam Sway Control system? I currently have the friction sway control system with a Reese WD. Is it worth the time and effort to switch? Asked the service center guys what they thought but they knew less than me.

Like always, thanks for letting me freeload off all your great advice.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

david,

I went from a Husky W/D with friction sway control with my 26RS to an Equalizer hitch on my 31RQS. Still getting used to it but from what I've heard, they're the way to go.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

David,

Welcome to Outbackers.com. I recommend the Reese dual cam sway control. We use it and it works very well for us. Consensus here is that the friction-type sway control is not the best for bigger and longer TTs, such as your 28RSS.

See the links below that give the scoop on this equipment. The vendor (etrailer.com) has this information conveniently on his website. There are other sources for the Reese dual cam that may be priced better. Either one of these dual cam styles will work (fit) on your Outback.

http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/merchant...ategory_Code=SC

http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/merchant...ategory_Code=SC

Bill


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We have had good luck with our Equalizer set-up on our 28RSS. Our dealer recommended it over the Reese and he sold both. It may just be preference. Regardless, we're etrailer.com fans. They have good prices and service.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm going to upgrade ours from the friction to the dual cams as soon as spring gets here.

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We have the Reese dual cam sway bar, don't really know any different but it did make noise around corners for the first 1500 miles.


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

I made the switch. In my opinion, it's definitely worth it. I posted a message re. this very issue back around April, after our first trip with the 25rss. With the friction sway control, we "wiggled" all the way down the highway. Getting passed by anything was intimidating. I immediately swapped out for the Reese Dual Cam and am very happy with it. No more wiggling, no worries when getting passed. I still have to deal with some pretty strong cross winds on a regular basis where I live, though.

dak


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

david action

i have the e-z lift w/d and friction sway control system, i have NOT encountered any problems with sway yet, not even the wiggle that some others have. but if i start having problems, i will not think twice about switching over.

darrel


----------



## slickaroo (Sep 11, 2005)

If you decide to go with the Equalizer, I Recomend *rvwholesalers.com*.
The dealer wanted $625 but I ordered it from Rvwholesalers for $399 Total with free shipping







. It cames with good instructions but I did have an instalation question and called the Equalizer hitch company and actually got to talk to a real live person.....Im not accustom to that level of service nowadays







.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you already have the Reese WD setup, than switching to the Dual Cam or Dual Cam HP should be relatively simple.

Just a point, most sway control manufacturers do not recommend using a single friction bar on trailers longer then 24'.

Tim


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

David,

I did exactly what you are suggested, had a reese wd system with friction and just added on the reese dual cam hp. The nice thing is that it is only gonna run you about $180 and you use your already owned reese wd bars. Most people would agree that dual cam is pretty similar in performance to the Equalizer system, if you were starting from scratch it may be best to go with Equalizer, but in a situaiton where you already own WD bars, probably best route is to add the dual cam.

The dual cam performed night & day better for me than friction bar and I only have a 25RS-S, I predict you will likey be very impressed if you go with the dual cam.

Danny


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

David,

We just switched from a friction bar to the dual cam sway control and have experienced a great improvement. Even with the short 21rs, we still get a much more comfortable ride with the dual cam setup. For longer trips that little bit of extra comfort from the reduced "twitching" really makes a difference at the end of a 500 mile day. Having come from a tent camper to the 21rs, we were surprised at the extra sway and bobbing that the heavier trailer exhibited. Seemed like the friction bar just couldn't dampen the movement like we were accustomed to with the lighter trailer, so our dealer suggested the dual cam; it was money well spent.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have the REESE Dual Cam with WD and really like it ... I have used several others and although there are a few better (but much more $$$$$) most of those don't get you much more then what you get with the REESE.

I highly recommend the REESE


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

What they said... You should do it with the 28RSS.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ditto, do it.

I used to use one on our 21RS but it kept breaking so I got the equal-i-zer hitch and haven't missed it at all.

Mike


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I have the Reese Straight Line Hitch which has the Dual Cam Sway control and I have been very happy with it. No sway, no white nuckles.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a Reese W/D hitch. Ordered the Dual Cam HP Sway Control, item #26002 on 28Oct06 from rvsupplywarehouse.com in Celina, OH and the total cost was $169.00 with no taxes or shipping charges. Thought it was a pretty good price,







since other places I looked were $10 - $15 higher, plus shipping and taxes. Suppose to be delivered by UPS this afternoon.


----------



## david white (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for their advice about the dual cam system vs friction sway. It is always disappointing to discover that the dealers would allow someone to tow with friction sway when they know itâ€™s not safe ot the best system.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

David,

I suspect the dealers want to sell something that can be installed in 5 minutes instead of the extra time it takes to install the dual cam. Whether they know what works best can be debated. They may think that the friction types must be good simply beause they themselves sell it.

Bill


----------

